# Orgasm from nipple sucking



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

OK my partner loves my boobs and has a way of sucking on them that is very sexy. So recently he was doing his thing and I almost O'ed.

Anyone else experienced this? How can I get over the line and actually have an orgasm this way? Is it a mind thing?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I can easily O from nipple sucking. Easily.

I just had an O recently from toe sucking. Holy. Yes.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I can easily O from nipple sucking. Easily.
> 
> I just had an O recently from toe sucking. Holy. Yes.


I bow down to you :smthumbup:


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Never had toe sucking ever before. lol. It was a big step for me. I've always been grossed out by the concept. Yea. I'm a fan now.

Enjoy your Os from nipple stimulation. It's fun


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a girl friend in high school that loved having her breasts fondled and her nipples sucked. She would rub herself on me and ask me to play with her breasts and she always came shortly after I started on her boobs.

My wife doesn't like her breasts touched. She says it hurts her in order to get me to leave them alone. The odd time (think it is timed with her cycle) she does enjoy it though.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

LOL. This reminds me of a past thread where a number of women asserted zealously that there were no such orgasms as those you are describing and even told one member that his wife was lying to him if she claimed to have an orgasm other than from her clitoris.


----------



## john_lord_b3 (Jan 11, 2013)

jaharthur said:


> LOL. This reminds me of a past thread where a number of women asserted zealously that there was no such orgasms as those you are describing and even told one member that his wife was lying to him if she claimed to have an orgasm other than from her clitoris.


I hate that kind of arrogance. Thinking that they know everything and smarter that anybody. I have met that kind of arrogant people in many occasions, both males and females.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Here's the thread if anyone wants to relive the humor:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/55749-faking-guys-reaction.html


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

jaharthur said:


> Here's the thread if anyone wants to relive the humor:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/55749-faking-guys-reaction.html


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mineforever (Jan 31, 2013)

Never got a O by just nipple sucking, we've tried though. I get a very intense O if my husband sucks on me while riding him cowgirl style.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife's breasts very sensitive like that. But much like mineforever, she has never had an orgasm from that alone, but when she is on top and close sucking her breasts sends her over the edge and it is always a huge, moaning orgasm. I love that!


----------



## terrence4159 (Feb 3, 2013)

one of my xgf's i could give an orgasm by running my thumbs on her cheeks (that took all the pressure off of sex lol)


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

terrence4159 said:


> one of my xgf's i could give an orgasm by running my thumbs on her cheeks (that took all the pressure off of sex lol)


I'm jealous! That would be so awesome! I can get really really close by having my nipples sucked, but havent gone over the edge yet.


----------



## Loyal Lover (Jan 30, 2013)

When I was in my teens and still a virgin I would get EXTREMELY wet from having my breasts played with (hadn't Oed yet). Even slight touches. But now... well I don't enjoy it nearly as much. Now it's mostly mental. I love the idea of it but that's all. I'm not sure if it's because I have changed (hormones, experience, etc) or if it's because of a traumatic experience I had. Now I only get excited if I am bitten and bruised but that's more because of the forcefulness of it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

jaharthur said:


> Here's the thread if anyone wants to relive the humor:
> 
> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/55749-faking-guys-reaction.html


Ahhh yes... I remember that thread... not so fondly.


----------



## IAMCIV (Nov 8, 2011)

My wife O's from nipple and breast stimulation all the time and she also O's when she tit f*cks me. Now that's my favorite.:smthumbup:


----------



## jozeppy26 (Feb 18, 2013)

I can nearly O from nipple stimulation and I'm a dude. :-o


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

I have, but it's not the same intensity as a clitoral and certainly not the same as a g spot O. 

Tried the toe thing, not even a blip.


----------



## Zatol Ugot? (Mar 5, 2012)

Wife has had a nipple O maybe once or twice in our 24 years. At times, she can be very sensitive and loves having her breasts licked, sucked and caressed. The first time she did it, I didn't really believe her but she swore that she had an orgasm from the sucking. It's been years though.


----------



## tracyishere (Dec 2, 2012)

I have once. It was great!


----------



## itom72 (Apr 12, 2012)

An ex-gf of mine from over a decade ago could orgasm from me sucking her nipples. She liked to be standing when she did it, with me holding on to her while her knees buckled. Her nipples were pierced, and gently tugging on the nipple rings every so often enhanced her experience.

With several women, as well as with myself, I've noticed a disparity in nipple sensitivity. For me, my right nipple isn't all that sensitive; the left nipple, though - well, I'm happy to say that's a different story.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Did it, woohoo

Loving being anon here because who else can I tell that I O'd from nipple play


----------



## themagicalbeing2013 (Mar 19, 2013)

Holland said:


> Did it, woohoo
> 
> Loving being anon here because who else can I tell that I O'd from nipple play


thanks for sharing.. 

it is good to know that with practice and concentration everything is possible..


----------



## Zing (Nov 15, 2012)

Good for you... I can orgasm from this too...but not a sure-fire way to get me there - if you know what I mean...if I'm already horny...setting's right...mentally there...then yes it works!

A few months ago in a cruise vacation I ended up having very severe UTI and my husband (and I) didn't want anything to do with down there (sucks I know). So my orgasms were restricted to nipple stimulation...he was mighty pleased!

But I must say that its definitely hormonal...because despite the stressors (or lack of it) sometimes its far easier than others...


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Well color me jealous of the ladies who orgasm easily. I've woke up having an orgasm from naughty dreams...which was amazing but otherwise I need the focus on my nether regions in order to orgasm.
Mind controls all That whole "forced orgasm" fantasy some ladies (and gents) have would never work with me.my mind control way too much of my bodily reactions to things.It would just be more uncomfortable and annoying than anything.  *le sigh* so no nipple orgasms for this lady


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

tracyishere said:


> I have once. It was great!


Me too. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Holland said:


> OK my partner loves my boobs and has a way of sucking on them that is very sexy. So recently he was doing his thing and I almost O'ed.
> 
> Anyone else experienced this? How can I get over the line and actually have an orgasm this way? Is it a mind thing?


Never had that experience, If I was sexually deprived & starved of orgasms long enough... I suppose it could happen... (I know that sucking sure aids in getting there )......but never waited THAT long. 
For those who can achieve this......







...That's some orgasmic heaven there!


----------



## vspinkgrl (Dec 4, 2012)

Can't anymore since BF, but I do miss it sometimes.


----------



## marty39 (Mar 20, 2013)

I can O only from nipples, and my existing partner know to do that on proper way, but I can tell you what is a difference between him and some other guy, he simply do everything to spoil me on right way...


----------

